# Timeshare Salesman quote was too good not to share!



## TUGBrian

I got a nice nastygram email today from a Timeshare Salesman.

He appears to take offense to the article about attending sales presentations, but who knows...the source of his anger is not actually mentioned.

This quote at the bottom should literally be in the dictionary under the word irony:



> maybe next time you can tell the whole story, not just the 1/2 that sounds good and promotes you in the most favorable way


----------



## TUGBrian

other creative terms used by said individual in the email, just to prove a point:



> ill-informed fly-by-night morons





> idiots





> bulletin board of dusgruntled owners





> you and your retards





> MORON





> Funny how I've sold to Lawyers, Accountants, Surgeons, Pediatricians, COO's and countless others over the years and made $$$$$$$. I guess our lies are better than yours!



I think hes mad...


----------



## Rent_Share

Not withstanding the BBS reference, sounds likes he's describing his co-workers-conspirators


----------



## Passepartout

I guess the TUG truth is affecting his bottom line or he wouldn't be so angry.

It only took 'em about a minute last Monday to escort us out of the salesroom when a couple of the weasels saw my TUG2 shirt. Presentation ended. Straight to gifting.

Talk about dusgruntled!

Jim


----------



## ronparise

hes right about one thing...his lies are better than mine


----------



## Htoo0

Him:    You:  :hysterical::hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:      Us:   Need I say more?


----------



## pedro47

ronparise said:


> hes right about one thing...his lies are better than mine



I like your quote.


----------



## TUGBrian

He certainly fits the mold of the prototypical salesman everyone has grown to hate in this industry.

Which is a shame, as ive met a number of very pleasant ones.


----------



## UWSurfer

Passepartout said:


> It only took 'em about a minute last Monday to escort us out of the salesroom when a couple of the weasels saw my TUG2 shirt. Presentation ended. Straight to gifting.
> 
> Jim



Hmmm....  I need to get us a couple of those for the next presentation I let myself get sucked into.


----------



## TUGBrian

lol, according to the nice guys on the TUG facebook page, only those folks who want to buy ever go to sales presentations...noone "has" to go!


----------



## csxjohn

UWSurfer said:


> Hmmm....  I need to get us a couple of those for the next presentation I let myself get sucked into.



I bought a hat and T shirt from Cafe Press on line.

I don't think I paid $20, they had some discounts going on.  You can get Brian's logo on just about anything.

http://www.cafepress.com/dd/79894679


----------



## Ridewithme38

csxjohn said:


> I bought a hat and T shirt from Cafe Press on line.
> 
> I don't think I paid $20, they had some discounts going on.  You can get Brian's logo on just about anything.
> 
> http://www.cafepress.com/dd/79894679



If you search CafePress from just the term 'timeshare' there are a lot of funny logos


----------



## LannyPC

TUGBrian said:


> I got a nice nastygram email today from a Timeshare Salesman.
> 
> He appears to take offense to the article about attending sales presentations, but who knows...the source of his anger is not actually mentioned.
> 
> This quote at the bottom should literally be in the dictionary under the word irony:



Maybe you should invite him to come on here and explain "the other half" of the story.


----------



## DaveNV

I've searched all over, but I can't find any resort named "Dusgruntled."  I want to buy there, so I can be a Dusgruntled Owner..  :roll eyes:

Dave


----------



## karibkeith

*Presentation Time*



UWSurfer said:


> Hmmm....  I need to get us a couple of those for the next presentation I let myself get sucked into.



What I want is an hour glass style timer with the right amount of sand for whaterver promised time of the presentation. I would sit down, thump the timer on the table , look directly at the salesperson and say "start, you have xx minutes".


----------



## BJRSanDiego

karibkeith said:


> What I want is an hour glass style timer with the right amount of sand for whaterver promised time of the presentation. I would sit down, thump the timer on the table , look directly at the salesperson and say "start, you have xx minutes".



That is a good idea.  Sometimes at the dollar store they have timers.  

I love it - - set it for the 90 minutes (or whatever) and say "ready, set....go!"


----------



## easyrider

BMWguynw said:


> I've searched all over, but I can't find any resort named "Dusgruntled."  I want to buy there, so I can be a Dusgruntled Owner..  :roll eyes:
> 
> Dave



good one..


----------



## Rent_Share

If you insist on going

 Download a timer app for your phone . . .

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.apptimer






Just make sure whoever booked you confirms 90 minutes in writing on your paperwork

 OR SAY NO THANK YOU !


----------



## chuckp

*Does the nasty timeshare salesman own a timeshare?*

The questions that came to mind after reading the comments from the nasty salesmen were:

1) Does he own a timeshare?  (Probably not...)   

2) What advice can he give TUG users on how to get rid of our timeshares?


----------



## BJRSanDiego

Rent_Share said:


> If you insist on going
> 
> Download a timer app for your phone . . .
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.apptimer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just make sure whoever booked you confirms 90 minutes in writing on your paperwork
> 
> OR SAY NO THANK YOU !



Sales people know about a "trial close".  I do that at the beginning of the sales presentation (if I go at all).  I tell the sales person that I will listen attentively to their presentation for the required 90 minutes, but I insist of ending at the 90 minute point.  I ask them if they are willing to continue under that constraint or whether we just need to stop now.  When I get about 80 minutes into the presentation I remind them that they have 10 minutes before I leave.  It has always worked.

BTW, I don't go on many presentations anymore.  The "prizes" aren't all that big and I don't like the hassle.


----------



## pacodemountainside

David:

Love  the app.

I insist the   body  snatcher  circle  the   time   and gift and  we  both initial.

Then I insist  he make an extra copy for me since  they generally take invite  at check in.

This way no  arguing with  sales person about time

Guess I should get a TUG  t-shirt.  The fastest I have gotten out is 11 minutes.


----------



## Mr. Vker

BMWguynw said:


> I've searched all over, but I can't find any resort named "Dusgruntled."  I want to buy there, so I can be a Dusgruntled Owner..  :roll eyes:
> 
> Dave



The place sucks. All parking lot views. No AC. Poor service.


----------



## ondeadlin

You should post the whole letter, with any identifying parts redacted.  It sound hysterical.


----------



## 55plus

I look forward to the sales presentations. I always learn something new, not factual, but new, and make a few bucks in the process.


----------



## karibkeith

The first thing they must teach at Timeshare Selling 101 is how to write upside down.  Don't you just love them scrolling all over a piece of paper that they won't let you keep as it contains all their lies. If you really want to bug them, repeat all their scribbles onto your own piece of paper. Great fun!


----------



## Sandy VDH

TUG is obviously infringing on their income.  Rescinded contracts really take a cut of your commissions.  Obviously people work in timeshare sales because they can make good enough money and/or have NO conscience.  The ethical ones work in sales in another industry.


----------



## DaveNV

I still want to become a Dusgruntled Owner... 

Dave


----------

